

Living Room of the Future (From 1979) - edw519
http://bp1.blogger.com/_sGYULzoQCgA/RsKFY_kKluI/AAAAAAAAA_w/mx8-xn8n7oA/s1600-h/1979+Living+Room+of+the+Future+paleo-future.jpg

======
ericb
Aside from the robot to bring me beer, this is one of the best prediction-sets
I've seen. I shop online at Peapod for groceries, and I'm scanning some docs
to email to my accountant, so the "mail-slot" is about right too. Although,
looks like they're predicting this for 1989, so they were a little optimistic.
The funny thing is that this seemed wild and futuristic then, and now it's
just mundane.

I try and maintain my sense of wonder...

~~~
andr
Weren't faxes around in 1989? That's what the mailslot really is.

~~~
ericb
It mentions the mailslot displaying things on a "screen."

------
aswanson
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=48816>

------
edw519
Anything related to technology is surprisingly accurate.

Anything realted to style or culture is hilarious (check out his outfit & the
drink robot).

~~~
noonespecial
Agreed. Why is every future always depicted with us suddenly losing all
fashion sense and running around in unitards with dorky boots? Its a problem
that's plagued sci-fi and futurology since at least the 20's as far as I can
tell.

My vision of the future is that we've enabled such accurate control of our
environments and such precise manipulation of our genes that we are all naked,
all of the time, and its OK.

~~~
jamesbritt
"Agreed. Why is every future always depicted with us suddenly losing all
fashion sense and running around in unitards with dorky boots?"

Is it that far off from everyone hanging out in jogging outfits or other
"athletic" apparel, and overpriced sneakers, whether or not engaged in any
actual athletic activity?

~~~
bridgetroll
I figure about as far off as Bermuda shorts are from Speedos.

And dang it, where's my flying car?

------
lancashire
Are they wireless headphones I see as well? Genius.

------
kleevr
1989

